
Show HN: Writing for Developers (newsletter) - soneca
https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com/
======
masonic
I don't think I'll be taking writing advice from a site whose publisher thinks
"certificated" is a word.

~~~
soneca
Thanks for the feedback, edited!

